# TB-25J Mitchell crash site near Lake Berryessa California



## daveT (Sep 22, 2018)

I explored a TB-25J Mitchell bomber crash site near Lake Berryessa California.
Due to recent fires in the area, It looked like the plane had just crashed yesterday, but it was 64 years ago.
I'm looking for photos of B-25s at Mather Field and more info on the APQ-13 RADAR used on the B-25.
enjoy


----------



## N4521U (Oct 14, 2018)

Interesting,
I lived in the Bay Area most of my life....


----------

